# Best car to buy for a Senior Golden?



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Suggestions?
I have a Senior Golden with Arthritis. Currently, I have a wagon which is hard for my older Golden to get into although it isn't as high up as an SUV. I like it because I have a baracade installed in the roof for safety and there is enough room for two Goldens inside. Ramps are heavy,expensive, take up quite a bit of room. What do you think?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Judi said:


> Suggestions?
> I have a Senior Golden with Arthritis. Currently, I have a wagon which is hard for my older Golden to get into although it isn't as high up as an SUV. I like it because I have a baracade installed in the roof for safety and there is enough room for two Goldens inside. Ramps are heavy,expensive, take up quite a bit of room. What do you think?


Honestly? I'd get a ramp. They're far less expensive than a new car! I think they make some pretty lightweight ones these days..


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Yup. I agree. 

If you really want a new vehicle, look at the 'doggy-version' of the Honda Element. It has a built in ramp in the back and all sorts of cool stuff to keep your pooches happy and content while driving. 

A ramp would be a lot cheaper--check 'em out on line at PetSmart, PetCo, Amazon, etc. That'll give you a good idea of price and weight.

We have had an Element since 2004--we'll get another one when it's time to trade it in. A perfect dog vehicle. It carries our 3 Goldens with ease. Atticus has arthritis now--but entering from the side of the vehicle is still relatively easy--although the floor of the Element is probably a bit higher than a regular car...

Good Luck!

SJ


----------



## sarebear (Dec 7, 2008)

_If you cannot lift, I would definitely go with a ramp, big cars, which offer more room for our dogs, are well off the ground. My husband has a Passat, which is lower the ground_, and we use for around the town visits...like going to the vet.... but we use my Envoy for long trips..more breathing room


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'd recommend a ramp. 

We discovered, to my DH's chagrin :doh:, that his little sporty convertible 2 seater is the best car for the dogs when they are arthritic or ill. It's so low to the ground I can easily lift them in. So, whenever I need to get a dog to the vet I get to borrow it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Also, someone posted just a day or two ago some telescoping ( I think ) stairs that looked great too.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's the link to the stairs that FosterMom posted about. Pet Loader 4 Step- Folding Dog Stairs - Pet Classics™


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'd recommend a ramp.
> 
> We discovered, to my DH's chagrin :doh:, that his little sporty convertible 2 seater is the best car for the dogs when they are arthritic or ill. It's so low to the ground I can easily lift them in. So, whenever I need to get a dog to the vet I get to borrow it.


What kind is it?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Pet loader, has it's own site, also.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

goldensrbest said:


> Pet loader, has it's own site, also.


What is "pet loader"?


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

We had stairs and they eventually broke. 

The ramp is great. A few pieces of cheese and Buckskin took to it right away. There are disadvantages to a ramp as well. You have to to get it out and then stow it while you have your dog in hand. Also if you have to parallel park somewhere you won't have enough room to deploy the ramp. Busy shopping centers where you might want to visit a pet shop or outdoor cafe where dogs are welcome are OK; but watch for idiot drivers who may not notice the ramp as they zoom past your car.

By the way, ramps are great for any dog. Jumping in and out of cars isn't all that good for their joints in the long run. Nugget is just one year old and a couple of weeks ago he needed emergency vet treatment that left him very groggy. Thank heaven we had a ramp for him to use when we took him home.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Judi said:


> What kind is it?


I have been thinking along those lines lately. With a 2 seater, you can only take 1 dog to the Vet at a time and can't take more than 1 dog to a dog park, etc. I am interested in the Volvo S60 and the Volvo V30.


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

*I have a pick up with extened cab. He can still climb but after his surgury I tried a ramp and Buddy just would have no part of it. I put the seats down in the back of my wifes Toyota and he got right in. So any car that is low with seats that load flat I think would work well for your guys. 

That said I love the Honda Element like someone had said earlier. They are just a little higher than a car and even used they can run a good amount. But they are built well and will last a long time. Good Luck and post what you had bought.*


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I think the Honda Element has been discontinued.

I bought a Volvo S60.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Whatever vehicle a crate will fit in, or that you can securely restrain the dog with a seat-belt harness. No loose dogs! And, for a senior, using a ramp is best.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

If anyone is thinking of a ramp, please let your senior goldens to have lots of practise when they are still healthy. If the dog is sick, they will scare of anything and will try to avoid walking or getting close to it.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

You might be successful using doggie steps.


----------



## Oscar's Mom (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a RAV4 and Oscar uses a ramp. He is capable of jumping in and out, but he hurt his knee last winter and the vet said no more jumping. And now that he's used to the ramp, he refuses to jump in or out of any vehicle! It is cumbersome and sometimes very annoying (like when I slammed it into my shin or when I pinched my hand in the sliding part), but overall it's worth it. I love our RAV4 for many reasons and good comfy dog hauling is among them.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I've also used ramps when my dogs got older and they couldn't get into the SUV without help anymore. The ramp I used was a little heavy but very sturdy. One nice thing about a ramp is you can use it other places besides the car. I put it semi-permanently over my deck steps (2 steps) when my elderly German Shepherds became unsure of themselves. The ramp got more use than I realized it would when I bought it.


----------

